# Sunrise Bay Resort & Club, Marco Island, Finally on vacation, pics of resort



## Panina (Apr 7, 2021)

The first time I am at my timeshare since my spilt.  Having a great time.   Love this place, still my favorite.  Place is being renovated, 1/3 done, this is view from the screened balcony and pics of a renovated unit.
.


----------



## MrockStar (Apr 7, 2021)

Wow, love the view. Nice unit. Glad your enjoying Marco Island.


----------



## silentg (Apr 7, 2021)

Looks really nice, thanks for sharing photos and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 7, 2021)

This place is beautiful and nice updates...so happy your are able to be on Marco Island. My new favorite place on Marco is "The Oyster Society" for Happy Hour, its like a Speakeasy and its a good happy hour...have a great time and I wish I was there...


----------



## dms1709 (Apr 7, 2021)

I stayed there pre renovations.  Looks beautiful.


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2021)

Looks great, time to relax and enjoy!


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 7, 2021)

You have earned this time off along; just chill and relax.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2021)

Wow!  Is that a king bed in the unit?


----------



## needhelp (Apr 7, 2021)

Wow! I will add to my SCI ongoing search


----------



## Panina (Apr 7, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Wow!  Is that a king bed in the unit?


Yes king size bed


----------



## Panina (Apr 7, 2021)

needhelp said:


> Wow! I will add to my SCI ongoing search


Realize all the units are not renovated yet


----------



## Greg G (Apr 8, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## needhelp (Apr 8, 2021)

Panina said:


> Realize all the units are not renovated yet


Thanks. Can you request a certain sections, or just have to ask for a renovated room at check-in?


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 8, 2021)

If you stop in Estero, let me know


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 8, 2021)

I am so impressed by the pictures.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 8, 2021)

Panina said:


> Realize all the units are not renovated yet


Don't forget Panina...write a TUG review!!!!;-)... fantastic  photos..looks very comfy . Love it.


----------



## Panina (Apr 8, 2021)

needhelp said:


> Thanks. Can you request a certain sections, or just have to ask for a renovated room at check-in?


No requests, you get what you get as a trade.  By the end of this year they plan on all units being renovated.


----------



## Panina (Apr 8, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> If you stop in Estero, let me know


I can’t this time but next time I will try.


----------



## dayooper (Apr 8, 2021)

@Panina  Wow! They did a fantastic job with those renovations! Very modern. So glad you are able to take your vacation at your happy place. It's been a very tough year for you. What a great place to get back into vacationing! Planning our summer vacations is what's keeping me going right now. Except for our excursion into Savanah, our Hilton Head vacation is planned and ready to go. Vegas is almost there (gotta buy our tickets to the Neon Museum and can't do that until a month before). Chicago is not as complete, but wasn't sure if our property would be open (they are scheduled to open April 20th). Can't wait!


----------



## nerodog (Apr 8, 2021)

Panina said:


> The first time I am at my timeshare since my spilt.  Having a great time.   Love this place, still my favorite.  Place is being renovated, 1/3 done, this is view from the screened balcony and pics of a renovated unit.
> .View attachment 34369View attachment 34371View attachment 34372View attachment 34373View attachment 34374View attachment 34375View attachment 34376View attachment 34377View attachment 34378View attachment 34379


Absolutely  beautiful...enjoy!


----------



## needhelp (Apr 8, 2021)

Panina said:


> No requests, you get what you get as a trade.  By the end of this year they plan on all units being renovated.


i made a search for next summer


----------



## LMD (Apr 8, 2021)

Looks great! What a great upgrade! When will all units be completed?


----------



## Panina (Apr 8, 2021)

LMD said:


> Looks great! What a great upgrade! When will all units be completed?


They hope the end of this year


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 8, 2021)

It looks great.  I do see some similarities with some of the updates they have done at Charter Club and Surf Club lately.

Kurt


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 9, 2021)

Beautiful!!! Enjoy your vacation!!!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm interested in purchasing a unit at Sunrise Bay Resort & Club , can anyone tell me what a good unit # would be?  Does anyone have a resort map, so I can see what the unit #'s are?  Are all the units facing the water?


----------



## theo (Dec 5, 2021)

All (20) units at Sunrise Bay Resort have the same water-facing orientation. I believe there are four unit floors above the ground level / office floor, 5 units per floor. *BUT*...

Organizationally, things appear to be a real mess at Sunrise Bay right now. The fellow who was overseeing resales and renovations (he may also actually have been the original developer back in the 1980’s) parted company with the resort months ago. He has since initiated law firm  communications to the BOD and resort manager, alleging serious misconduct and mismanagement by both. I have personally seen and read that correspondence, but have no personal knowledge (nor any opinion whatsoever) regarding its' validity.

I have a close relative who paid in full for the purchase of a (resale) fixed week at this resort back in March, 2020; a purchase initiated directly with the above referenced resale rep who was operating on site at the resort at that time. Now, almost two years later, the deed was never signed or recorded by the seller and buyer never gained occupancy. Separate legal actions have recently commenced to recover the funds associated with that particular failed "transaction".  The only good news for the buyer so far in that unsuccessful ”transaction” is that no maintenance fee bills were ever issued to the would-be buyer.

Personally, I have no idea who may be right or wrong or responsible in that whole mess; just be aware that there is clearly an ongoing and unresolved ”situation” regarding the inner workings at Sunrise Bay Resort. One has to wonder how much financial, legal and managerial chaos an independent timeshare property, without the deep pockets that a corporate "chain" possesses and also having only 20 units in total, can long remain viable and functional without having to impose some huge special assessments upon the interval owners there. 

In short, tread very carefully and dig deeper into current status details if you are seriously considering buying in to Sunrise Bay Resort as you have indicated.

Caveat Emptor.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 10, 2021)

theo said:


> All (20) units at Sunrise Bay Resort have the same water-facing orientation. I believe there are four unit floors above the ground level / office floor, 5 units per floor. *BUT*...
> 
> Organizationally, things appear to be a real mess at Sunrise Bay right now. The fellow who was overseeing resales and renovations (he may also actually have been the original developer back in the 1980’s) parted company with the resort months ago. He has since initiated law firm  communications to the BOD and resort manager, alleging serious misconduct and mismanagement by both. I have personally seen and read that correspondence, but have no personal knowledge (nor any opinion whatsoever) regarding its' validity.
> 
> ...



Theo,

Thanks so much for this input.  I have decided after reading this I will stick with my Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club, where I already own and love...I wanted to add a week 48 to my portfolio so I could have 3 weeks in FL in December


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 10, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Theo,
> 
> Thanks so much for this input.  I have decided after reading this I will stick with my Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club, where I already own and love...I wanted to add a week 48 to my portfolio so I could have 3 weeks in FL in December


Are you here now?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 10, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> Are you here now?



Hi, Yes, I'm here, had a rough start at the beginning of the week but now having a good time


----------

